

Request Now: Need feedback Allows DJ to receive SMS song requests  - mauerbac
http://request-now.com/

======
mauerbac
Right, it's not really for the club or bar scene where they would have their
own set list. It's more for birthdays, Sweet 16, high school dances, weddings
or bar mitzvahs. These types of events the DJ's actually take requests.

------
dmschulman
You have an interesting concept, but realistically, many DJs do not take
requests.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7mr8KxF_4U>

